
macOS and iOS is completely useless together - geuis
This is probably going to be an ongoing rant about the integration of MacOS, iOS, and modern communications.<p>I left a drinking establishment perhaps 3 hours ago and seem to have left my iPhone 6S there.<p>As of 1:19PST, I can track my device on the &quot;Find My&quot; app on Catalina but can&#x27;t send messages to it.<p>My 5 year old iPhone is somewhere in the Tenderloin. Impressive that I can track it, but the tracking app offers <i>no options to send messages to it</i>. WHY?<p>In the process, I also discovered that I am completely without the ability to contact any friends or family without my now lost iPhone. I can&#x27;t make any text messages or outbound calls from my shiny 16in macbook pro (with its ridiculously sized trackpad and marginal keyboard).<p>Whatsapp requires having your phone as the central device to even be able to use it, which is of course no fucking use when your phone is gone.<p>I don&#x27;t have a landline in my house, as I suspect most people don&#x27;t these days. In San Francisco. I can literally see minute by minute where my phone is in the Tenderloin but have no way send a message to the device, to my friends, or to my family.<p>How in the hell is this where we are at in the the 21st century?
======
daviddever23box
Go get it. That’s what Find My is for - not to provide fodder for an entitled
rant.

------
iseanstevens
I think “find my” let’s you put it in “lost mode” with a message on the screen

------
throwaway888abc
>>>How in the hell is this where we are at in the the 21st century?

in the Cloud

